# Water for elephants movie get together



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Water for Elephants, a fave book here is opening April 22. This can give you time to read the book first even if you haven't yet. Liza (Dolce's mom) and I are onboard for seeing it together. How about a NY/NJ SM movie going gathering? I'm open for any time that weekend if that works for people. Let's see who's interested in going and try to come up with a day and approx time slot. Anyone else on SM can join us virtually and see it in your area and we can compare notes.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My students are reading this book and I am planning to go together with them. So, yes, we can virtually compare notes after the fact.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll be seeing it, so count me in for the discussion.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so excited for the movie!!! I loved the book although I read it many years ago so I don't remember much. And I also adore Rob Pattison :wub: (yes, I'm on Team Edward :HistericalSmiley


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I am so excited for this !!! I will meet some of my favorite people and we can also see the movie together !!! awesome awesome !!! April 22 is a Friday , So for me either Saturday or Sunday is good !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been waiting for it to open and will be seeing it too, so would love to be included for the discussion.

Wish I could fly to NYC to join you.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll be watching it too!! I haven't read the book yet hehe, I feel that if I read the book right before watching the movie I'll end up bored while watching it. this happened with Angels and Demons...I almost fell asleep watching the movie even though the book was very addictive. So I'm saving the book for later


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think you will fall asleep watching those two gorgeous stars in the movie. lol Just guessing!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Its not released until 12 May here


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I've been waiting for it to open and will be seeing it too, so would love to be included for the discussion.
> 
> *Wish I could fly to NYC to join you*.


Gosh I wish you could too. :thumbsup:


Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Its not released until 12 May here


Jacqui - you'll have to skip the discussion thread until after you see it. I don't want us to be spoilers.


CloudClan said:


> My students are reading this book and I am planning to go together with them. So, yes, we can virtually compare notes after the fact.


Great Carina. You're the coolest prof


Cosy said:


> I'll be seeing it, so count me in for the discussion.


Terrific, Brit.


Bailey&Me said:


> I'm so excited for the movie!!! I loved the book although I read it many years ago so I don't remember much. And I also adore Rob Pattison :wub: (yes, I'm on Team Edward :HistericalSmiley


My DH and I also read WFE a few years ago so very hazy on it but I think the previews brought it back to me.


uniquelovdolce said:


> I am so excited for this !!! I will meet some of my favorite people and we can also see the movie together !!! awesome awesome !!! April 22 is a Friday , So for me either Saturday or Sunday is good !


I agree Liza. I'm good for Sat or Sunday too. Let's see what everyone else's schedule is.


yeagerbum said:


> I'll be watching it too!! I haven't read the book yet hehe, I feel that if I read the book right before watching the movie I'll end up bored while watching it. this happened with Angels and Demons...I almost fell asleep watching the movie even though the book was very addictive. So I'm saving the book for later


It really was a good read. Recently I read Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and immediately saw the movie. I thought they did a really good job portraying the characters, events and places. I did realize they left out a lot but it still didn't take away from the movie or distract me. I just felt like I knew more


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping this up !!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I don't think you will fall asleep watching those two gorgeous stars in the movie. lol Just guessing!


You bring up an excellent point hehe 



Snowbody said:


> It really was a good read. Recently I read Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and immediately saw the movie. I thought they did a really good job portraying the characters, events and places. I did realize they left out a lot but it still didn't take away from the movie or distract me. I just felt like I knew more


That's how I felt with The Reader, absolutely loved Kate Winslet's performance  it's easier to see the subtleties in their performance when you already have an idea of what they're trying to portray, and it makes you appreciate work better


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

What a great idea!

Count me in for discussion.....:chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping for the ny /nj girls !


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - Water for Elephants movie weekend is coming up. Liza - I'm assuming you're still on. Any other takes in NY/ NJ area to go to the movies together this weekend?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Okay - Water for Elephants movie weekend is coming up. Liza - I'm assuming you're still on. Any other takes in NY/ NJ area to go to the movies together this weekend?


I wish I could make it, but I've got a party to attend on Saturday and Sunday is Easter.... sooo not a good weekend for me.... but enjoy and let me know how it is!!!! (I think it should be good... it got good reviews.)


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I can do this Saturday but I haven't read the book. Hope it's not a prerequisite ;-) Oh and I hope I don't fall asleep- must remember to take a blanket to keep warm as I often fall asleep because I'm cold.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in..if we can see it during the week....LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> I can do this Saturday but I haven't read the book. Hope it's not a prerequisite ;-) Oh and I hope I don't fall asleep- must remember to take a blanket to keep warm as I often fall asleep because I'm cold.


Edith - I don't think you have to read the book to see the movie. It was just that many of us read and loved the book. But it would be interesting to compare opinions of those of us who have and haven't read it and what we thought of t he movie. 


Moxie'smom said:


> I'm in..if we can see it during the week....LOL


Leslie - we were planning to do it on Saturday, last I heard. I'm editing out of town tomorrow and Friday and told my family a few weeks ago that we aren't going to VT because of it this weekend. And I know that Liza has her kids to get home to after work so we figured the weekend when I think she said she has coverage. And Sunday is Easter so family time. Are you up in CT for the weekend?
I have to get a hold of Liza and check her schedule again.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

of course u can come this SAt , and no i think u would enjoy it without reading the book as well , also i need to bundle cause i always freeze at the movies too lol .


Johita said:


> I can do this Saturday but I haven't read the book. Hope it's not a prerequisite ;-) Oh and I hope I don't fall asleep- must remember to take a blanket to keep warm as I often fall asleep because I'm cold.


weekdays are hard for me unless its a friday :blush:


Moxie'smom said:


> I'm in..if we can see it during the week....LOL





Snowbody said:


> Edith - I don't think you have to read the book to see the movie. It was just that many of us read and loved the book. But it would be interesting to compare opinions of those of us who have and haven't read it and what we thought of t he movie.
> 
> Leslie - we were planning to do it on Saturday, last I heard. I'm editing out of town tomorrow and Friday and told my family a few weeks ago that we aren't going to VT because of it this weekend. And I know that Liza has her kids to get home to after work so we figured the weekend when I think she said she has coverage. And Sunday is Easter so family time. Are you up in CT for the weekend?
> I have to get a hold of Liza and check her schedule again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Seeig movie 2morrow @1:30 w/ edith & liza. Anyone else joining us? Otherwise virtually? Spoiler thread 2morrow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw it this afternoon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:chili:Can't wait


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I watched it today!! Beautiful movie but intense as I didn't read the book and didn't know what was going to happen. the only thing that I didn't like so much was rob pattinson's performance ugh :huh: no chemistry


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Leaving in a few to shop, lunch, and see this movie!

Very looking forward to enjoying it!!!


----------

